# Back Garden



## Capt Lightning (May 17, 2019)

The weather has been great this week, but there is rain forecast for tomorrow.  I've been catching up with some jobs in the garden, and I took this photo.  It simply doesn't do justice to the scene and the garden needs a lot of work done,   but I thought I'd share it anyway...


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2019)

Lovely, what a great view!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2019)

What a great spot. Do you start all your plants in the green house? Do you have any problems with critters munching on your garden?


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2019)

I, too, have been trying to get the garden started in the midst of all the rain we've had in recent weeks.  We finally got a few warm dry days this week, and I got the garden planted this morning....corn, cucumbers, radishes, green onions, grape tomatoes, cantaloupe, and green beans.  More rain is headed here starting tomorrow and continuing for much of the next week, so today was my best shot.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

yes we've had a beautiful week weather-wise too...except for today which was cloudy and chilly... but it's going to get better again after Sunday...

Did a lot of work in the garden..


 parts of  the back garden....


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 17, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> What a great spot. Do you start all your plants in the green house? Do you have any problems with critters munching on your garden?



Bear in mind that we're quite far north, so growing season in later by 3 or 4 weeks and shorter than in the south of England.  Mrs. L  is the real gardener and sows seeds indoors to start, then they move out to the potting shed and when it's warm enough, into the garden or the polytunnel. 

Critters?  well the the most common pests are slugs and snails.  The slugs are well controlled my introducing nematodes into the soil.  The soft fruit is grown inside a cage to prevent birds eating it, but a year ago, we had a badger that got in and ate the strawberries!  Our friends with the market garden have a lot of trouble with deer and hare eating their crops, and occasionally we have to chase neighbours chickens and sheep!  All part of living in the countryside.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

Love your garden Capt., great picture....having to do some work there wouldn't be too bad at all! :sunglass:

Holly, the pictures of your garden are very beautiful too!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> The weather has been great this week, but there is rain forecast for tomorrow.  I've been catching up with some jobs in the garden, and I took this photo.  It simply doesn't do justice to the scene and the garden needs a lot of work done,   but I thought I'd share it anyway...
> 
> View attachment 65617


Looks real good to me as I have no garden...


----------

